# Fvck this guy is STRONG!



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Raw Flat Bench: 600lbs (275.5kg) x6 reps






405lbs (180kg) x26reps






Seated Military Barbell Press: 315lbs (140kg) x9


----------



## MusclesBound (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm impressed...


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

You most certainly are not wrong, very impressive.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

That is bloody insane!! He's lifting that 275 as if it was nothing! Bonkers strength!


----------



## Jinx91 (Jan 6, 2012)

Tank


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Fuarkk, strong mofo! would love to be able to lift that much!


----------



## JimmyBe (Nov 8, 2011)

Wonder if hes available to help me move my dishwasher


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

Mother ****er that guy can bench!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Wonder if he's natural.. :whistling:


----------



## JimmyBe (Nov 8, 2011)

i generally think anyone i see on the large side/doing big weights is on the juice...


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

JimmyBe said:


> i generally think anyone i see on the large side/doing big weights is on the juice...


Lol I wasn't being serious, of course he's on the juice. Just it's forum tradition to say something like that when presented with this kind of thing... E.g. If someone starts a thread asking "Is this guy natural?" 99% of the responses will be "he's been on dat der cell tech, he not natural" or "He's been abusing creatine for years!" lol.


----------



## JimmyBe (Nov 8, 2011)

> Lol I wasn't being serious, of course he's on the juice. Just it's forum tradition to say something like that when presented with this kind of thing... E.g. If someone starts a thread asking "Is this guy natural?" 99% of the responses will be "he's been on dat der cell tech, he not natural" or "He's been abusing creatine for years!" lol.


Hah! yeh i got that, was just generally saying that when im in the gym or about if i see anyone who is above average size i immediately think steroids, partly this forums fault probably! lol.


----------



## bigguns247 (Jul 22, 2011)

WOW, impressive.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

beast


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JimmyBe said:


> Hah! yeh i got that, was just generally saying that when im in the gym or about if i see anyone who is above average size i immediately think steroids, partly this forums fault probably! lol.


I think the same when I see the skinny little guy in the corner with abnormally hairy neck, greasy skin and barbell curling in the squat rack, but then again I'm just a cynical bastard!!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

One strong MOFO.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Effortless looking bench. He probably had two more in the tank if he'd wanted to break sweat! Very impressive.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

very impressive


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

BEAST.

LIKE TO SEE WHAT SPUATS AND DEADS ARE LIKE


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

guvnor82 said:


> BEAST.
> 
> LIKE TO SEE WHAT SPUATS AND DEADS ARE LIKE


He doesn't train legs....... :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

The 180kg was the most impressive imo, 26 reps is no easy feat!!


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

*Bump


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Wish people would stop videoing me in the gym and just let me train.......... but on a serious note Wowchaaaaa lol


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Short arms + big chest = not much distance to push!

But f me he does that so easy, strongggggggg


----------



## Ben Jenkins (Feb 28, 2012)

Dude is really ****ing strong!!


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Strong as fcuk, impressive


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Anyone got any idea who he is?Is he just a normal (albeit extremely strong) guy or is he involved in strongman/powerlifting?Very impressive how easily he appears to shift these weights.


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

awesome strength


----------



## sonnydexter (Jan 31, 2012)

right that's it! so doing that on thursday at my local ..... looks far too easy! :scared:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

thats poetry in motion


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

whats his name???


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Captain nodeadsorsquats 

Strong bastid!

I suppose until we find out his name we won't know if he competes as a strongman or not!


----------



## KINGKONG24 (Mar 27, 2009)

top comment of flat bench!! so funny


----------



## big_skip (Aug 21, 2010)

You recon????? i smell something fishy :whistling:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Shat in the hat--great strength


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

He reminds me of my old mate Pete Spencer,,RIP Strong as they come and sadly missed.


----------



## big_skip (Aug 21, 2010)

20 secs on the overhead press....when he re racks there is no way there 315 on that bar...


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

big_skip said:


> 20 secs on the overhead press....when he re racks there is no way there 315 on that bar...


defo looks like 140kg mate cant see how that can be faked


----------



## big_skip (Aug 21, 2010)

watch them all again mate, who is he? only 6 videos on you tube, empty gym,fake weights.....have a look on you tube at the worlds top bench pressers benching 600, see the difference ...lets hope i am wrong lol


----------



## big_skip (Aug 21, 2010)

Mr Poundstone struggling with a pathetic 500lbs


----------



## big_skip (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Convincing fake if it is


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

big_skip said:


>


I think you may have a valid point bro!

Seems a bit too easy in many ways now i'm lookin for it! :blowme:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Lots of gyms have fake plates for use in photo shoots. The way he is still in control of the bar when leaning back when racking the shoulder press shows incredible wrist strength if genuine.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Halotestin is a WONDERFUL drug. 

Wish I was that strong fk.


----------



## Ben Jenkins (Feb 28, 2012)

Could just be his bodyweight and he has built up the strength over a long period of time. I hear everyone one talking about Halotestin, is it that good for strength??


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Ben Jenkins said:


> Could just be his bodyweight and he has built up the strength over a long period of time. I hear everyone one talking about Halotestin, is it that good for strength??


Yes 20-30mg legit halo will turn you into a monster. The poundages he is lifting are still retarded for his body weight.


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

tankkk


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ben Jenkins said:


> Could just be his bodyweight and he has built up the strength over a long period of time. I hear everyone one talking about Halotestin, is it that good for strength??


Mate i have done 540 for 4 reps in the past and it did not look as easy as that,the bar was bending and all sorts(yes you can get harder bars,but you would'nt for this)

I also was not able to explode the bar up quite like that either.Yes halotestin is good! :whistling:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Wevans2303 said:


> Yes 20-30mg will turn you into a monster.


I used to take 40mg halo for three days prior to strength events and it certainly helps. The guy in the video's, however, doesn't look fired up. More like half asleep.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Looks like he could of knocked another 1 or 2 out on the bench IMO, but cant knock him! Very impresive!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

miguelmolez said:


> Looks like he could of knocked another 1 or 2 out on the bench IMO, but cant knock him! Very impresive!


Looks like he just knocked one out before too:lol:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

He must eat a lot of spinach


----------



## big_skip (Aug 21, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I think you may have a valid point bro!
> 
> Seems a bit too easy in many ways now i'm lookin for it! :blowme:


there is no bend in that bar what so ever,they are plastic and 1 spotter on a 600 bench, i am sure this guy would be on every website going if it was legit..i'm not having any of it lol


----------

